# "MyEspresso" website



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys I'm looking to buy a Rancilo from this website http://www.myespresso.co.uk/

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them

Thanks


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have bought small items from them and never had a problem, however I have heard of people having problems in the past when things went wrong!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It has been a long time since anyone mentioned a serious issue with the website or company

If in doubt call them for assurance prior to placing an order


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Sure one of the forum Sponsors could sort you out a good deal surely? Worth asking them as well


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Who is the forum sponsor?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rancilio Silvia's seem hard to come by

I'm not sure that at of the current forum sponsors stock Rancilio Silvia's

Although, if they did they would probably clean up

Gio Espresso may come onboard soon - they stock them http://www.gio-espresso.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-v3-espresso-machine.html


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

There are a few Machina Espresso, Coffee Omega, Bella Barista.

I believe BB and Machina stock Rancilio? Scroll right to the bottom of the forums should be a commerical section there.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry Glen I thought I saw under Machina Signature in the commerical bit he stocks Rancilio. I thought BB did as well...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many of the forum sponsors stock Rancilio products but the Silvia seems to be limited to a select few distributors in the UK


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I see apologies I didnt quite realise it was like this...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Backup Coffee in Battersea (London) are official Rancilio distributors apparently and have them on their website at the mo...

http://www.backupcoffee.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...when I enquired, they said they would also do the PID mod for me if I shipped the part in.

Seem like nice guys there...


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Glenn, Who are the select few distributors in the UK?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I purchased my rancilio rocky grinder from myespresso a few months ago.spoke on the phone before the order,all my questions were answered politely.next day delivery and well packaged


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

sand133 said:


> Who are the select few distributors in the UK?


They change frequently.

A few years ago I could name half a dozen but they have all dropped the model - despite its popularity

Many retailers just don't want the hassle of small machine sales as the return rate is quite high from people thinking the machine does all the work and makes a coffee like their favourite café, and ends up sending back a near new machine.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Glenn said:


> They change frequently.
> 
> A few years ago I could name half a dozen but they have all dropped the model - despite its popularity
> 
> Many retailers just don't want the hassle of small machine sales as the return rate is quite high from people thinking the machine does all the work and makes a coffee like their favourite café, and ends up sending back a near new machine.


I guess you don't buy an exobar unless you know what it is....

But for the price, you would expect a buyer to know what a silvia is.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know! £400 ish to some people is not a massive sum especially when you see what money some machines cost now.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many people equate cost with automation, and think that by spending more the machine will do more

Ask any retailer of small machines how many they restock after a few days or even a few weeks

The number is quite high


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

His website now says fast, friendly service.....Guaranteed! seriously i have bought a lot from him over the years and never had a problem and he is very reasonable priced. When i spoke to him years a go about the Silvia i bought, the only ones he gets returned was for scale damage.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Id love to hear good feed back from anyone recently had to return something. His site is good his prices are good so technically hes sitting on a gold mine if his customer service is improved.....


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I dealt with him a couple of years ago. The guy is rude.



sand133 said:


> Hi guys I'm looking to buy a Rancilo from this website http://www.myespresso.co.uk/
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them
> 
> Thanks


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I returned a Rocky to him after 2 months of use about 3/4 years ago. He exchanged it. Just had to be a bit firm with him.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I've used them a few times - no issues at all. Everything has been well packaged and delivered on time. No experience of returns though so can't comment on that side of things.


----------

